# What Do Folk Dose?



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As someone who's still on the steep learning curve to espresso nirvana I was just interested in what dose people tend to use.

Usually I'm using anywhere between 16g -19g depending on which basket I've decided to try out.

What dose do people use and is there a particular reason for this?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

As I use an LM basket. It's range is 17-19g. I aim for no less than 18 and no more than 19.

I then try to target about 25g of liquid over a 25-27 second time window.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

18g VST - 18g +/- 0.5g

20g VST - 20g +/- 1.0g


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

16g into a standard gaggia double basket


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Currently 18g into 15g VST and 26g out in 26 secs or so. If I put the same in the 18 VST it tastes thinner and have sloppy pucks........ ;-)


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

21g into a synesso triple basket. ~36-40g out.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

16gm into a 17gm VST. Was dosing 18gm but 16gm tastes best on my set up.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

If I were starting fresh with a high quality basket I go for labelled dose then plus or minus depending how the puck is ( wet - bigger dose dry with worrying amounts of coffee on shower screen - reduce dose )

For me and my cherub I'm currently running 17.5 doses in a 17g LM basket aiming for 25g in 25 - 30 output and time varies with differing beans along with input.

Reading the latter paragraph sounds so confusing but I hope it's a help


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I've recently been favoring the 18-19g ish dose in the 17g LM basket as opposed to the gaggia standard. I was looking to try theVST baskets and see if they're all that they're meant to be. I was looking at getting a 15g but think I might change it to a 18g (if I still can) as I think I'll use it more.

If I find it's no different to the LM then I'll get 15g LM otherwise I'll try the. 15g VST.

Interesting stuff from Systemic & Ian P who are dosing outside the basket (if that makes any sense), -'ll give that a try too.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Exactly the same for me too. 17.5 into a 17g LM basket with the Cherub.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

i am liking 18g in a 17g LM basket


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah I find with the cherub that 17g leaves my pucks a tad wet. At 18-18.5 extractions are better.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

18g for me. 27g out in 27-33 secs


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sweet little ristretto, more than often doubled pm in a cafe latte,or as a cortados, however with a lush single estate pulled from the stream around 20 seconds the sweet sweet nectar of the odds shines through


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

shrink said:


> Yeah I find with the cherub that 17g leaves my pucks a tad wet. At 18-18.5 extractions are better.


I agree all of my pucks were wet at 17g, i just prefer more coffee though. I am going to buy a bigger basket soon and try 19/20g and see what happens there.


----------

